# Canon 6d how to control exposure compensation when a flash is mounted



## FocusTester (Jan 23, 2014)

Normally the Quick Control Dial can be used to dial in exposure compensation when no flash is mounted and turned on. However, when a flash is mounted and turned on the Quick Control Dial adjusts flash exposure compensation (i.e., flash firing power) rather than image exposure compensation (i.e., via aperture, shutter speed and optionally ISO). Can the regular exposure compensation be adjusted as well and if so, how?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't have that model, or one that is as new as it, but I'd bet that you can set that behaviour via the custom functions section of your menu.


----------



## FocusTester (Jan 24, 2014)

It's hard to imagine that this would be difficult. Sometimes, you want to set the flash exposure compensation. Other times, you want to adjust the in camera exposure compensation when the flash is in use. There should be a way to do both. The flash exposure compensation is controlled via the Quick Control Dial. There must be some button I need to press in order toggle the Quick Control Dial between flash and in-camera exposure compensation. I'm sure it's in the manual, but I couldn't find it.


----------

